# Saddlebag



## chico7 (12 October 2011)

Any one please can you advise me where to find a saddle bag to be used in the hunting field?! It would only need to be small to fit my hip flask and some food in! Second hand in good condition. Would be fine.
Thanks


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (12 October 2011)

Would google sandwich bag holders, (think that's the name) and also hip flask holders a lot of hunting shops will sell them.


----------



## arizonahoney (12 October 2011)

Foxyattire? Or I bought mine off eBay from a seller called Injuria...


----------



## olderthanshelooks (6 October 2012)

ebay, equestrian, leather saddle bag


----------



## Stark Dismay (7 October 2012)

John Shooter has some small reasonably priced ones. I've had lots of positive comments on mine!

http://www.johnshooter.com/brown-leather-saddle-bag-p-261.html


----------



## olderthanshelooks (7 October 2012)

that's the same as the one I have but half the price on ebay


----------

